# Man and three children found in boat off NSW South Coast



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

This one's different:

_"A man and three children are found safe after disappearing on a boat in Batemans Bay following a domestic argument"_

Man and three children found in boat off NSW South Coast


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 15, 2015)

Crazy story.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hannibal said:


> Crazy story.


Indeed!


----------

